# wood lathe



## Percy (Jul 15, 2013)

I am thinking of buying a Powermatic model 45 lathe. It has a 3/4 motor and is suppose to be in great shape. If it is in great shape can someone tell me how this lather will be for a beginner and will it work to learn to turn on.
Looks nice and heavy but I will need to check out the spindle to see if it is straight with the tail stock and the ways to see how they are. But over all i just want to know what others think of this model lathe.
Thanks for the time and consideration you will put into this.

Percy


----------



## Mike Jones (Jul 15, 2013)

Powermatic 45 is a classic American Made Lathe. Reeves Drive to change speeds....well once you have turned on a machine with variable speed you never want to go back.....but should be a fine machine to enter the vortex called woodturning. I have read that others have picked up this lathe and converted it to variable speed, winding up with a lathe that could not be replaced, new in today's market, for under 1500 dollars.


----------



## Percy (Jul 15, 2013)

I was think of a 2 hp three phase with a vfd for variable speed. i was hoping it would make a good lather to start with.
Thanks for the response.
percy


----------



## DKMD (Jul 15, 2013)

I've turned on one that was converted to VFD... It's a great lathe and built like a tank. I didn't have to mess with the Reeves drive since it had been converted, so maybe someone else can weigh in about the pros/cons of that aspect. The lathe itself has 'great bones'.


----------



## Dennis Ford (Jul 15, 2013)

It is a good lathe, the design is somewhat dated but it will last for a long time. Many of them survived school shops for many years. If you want to make bowls/platters up to 11" diameter or table legs, it is a fine machine. The lathe has 12" diameter capacity; but turning something that size inboard is not practical. If it has a tool-rest setup for outboard turning; you could do some larger work.

The reeves drive requires some maintenance and is more noisy than the new electronic variable speed models.

I would consider $400 to be a fair price for one in good condition with banjo, tool-rest, tail-stock and working motor. (my opinion only, others will disagree)


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 15, 2013)

I see you have made a post about the 45. My feelings are this and remembering what my experience was, and is, with my first lathe. First thing remember that this will be your first lathe and a good one to learn on, I would use it with the variable speed reeves drive for a while to learn on. Then decide if you really want to put that kind of money into a lathe that will still be limited on its size capacity. I do like all the cast iron in that lathe, it will help with vibration. A 3 phase motor with a vfd is a great option and the vfd's work really well. You could put that kind of money to upgrade the motor but would you be able to get it back when you sell it. You can probably get the motor cheap as 3 phase motors are common and not as popular as single phase motors. The vfd will either need to be a sealed unit or installed in a enclosure. More than likely you will upgrade, most turners do. My first lathe is a variable speed delta, not anywhere near the mass or quality of the powermatic. But it showed me what I really want in a lathe, and I am way past due to upgrade. I learned on it and have turned some nice stuff that people like. I purchased my delta cheap, $350, and I can easily sell it for that today. Keep in mind that you will probably do the same some day. I say buy it, use it as it is for awhile, and then decide if you want to upgrade it or sell it and get what you might really want. What do you think you can buy this thing for? Is it currently working?


----------



## Percy (Jul 15, 2013)

the owner says it is in great working order and I will check it out to see.
He wants 700 but is negotiable and I am trying to do some trading also.
We will see as I know I have seen others around in the Houston area for sale.
Thanks for the info it is much needed as I know nothing about a wood lathe.
Percy


----------



## Tim Carter (Jul 21, 2013)

I bought, restored and sold a 45 some time ago. It's a great lathe-mine was 4-speed rather than a Reeves drive. One of the first things I do with any used lathe I buy is replace the bearings in the headstock. It costs $50-$60 and several hours of work but it's worth it. If you're thinking about converting the lathe to a 3ph motor with vfd, check and make sure the motor fits in the cabinet before you buy the motor. The space in the cabinet is limited and you have to be careful to get a motor that will fit.


----------



## jimmyjames (Jul 21, 2013)

Tim Carter said:


> I bought, restored and sold a 45 some time ago. It's a great lathe-mine was 4-speed rather than a Reeves drive. One of the first things I do with any used lathe I buy is replace the bearings in the headstock. It costs $50-$60 and several hours of work but it's worth it. If you're thinking about converting the lathe to a 3ph motor with vfd, check and make sure the motor fits in the cabinet before you buy the motor. The space in the cabinet is limited and you have to be careful to get a motor that will fit.



You wood turners are lucky, we had our headstock bearings changed in our CNC lathe at work and it took them over a week to install them and about $7,000 later, OK back to your regularly scheduled thread


----------

